

Everybody Codes - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/3688721732/everybody-codes

======
amchang
It gives everyone a perspective on the entire business and also a sense of
ownership and importance since everyone workso n everything.

------
joshes
It would seem that having everyone on the team making technical contributions
is a potentially big boost for overall team cohesion.

------
Qz
Thought I'd just say that that is one of the most cohesive website designs
I've seen anywhere.

------
noahlt
Likewise, everybody should do sales and user support.

